
Why we test every single API deployment - CodyReichert
https://assertible.com/blog/test-every-single-api-deployment
======
creichert
We've been dog-fooding Assertible extensively since we released and it's now a
primary part of our continuous integration/deployment setup.

I'm interested to hear what solutions others are using to test production /
staging environments (automatically?).

I'd love to hear any feedback!

